# Kayak pinned in Crystal Gorge



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

hahahaha love it. Sorry about your shit good luck


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

Update:

My boat was last seen near Paddle Snatcher, that ugly rapid a drop or two below Zute Chute. Scott removed all the contents of the boat, save for an orange rope in its bag, which is now missing. 

Hopefully it had a great time running all the super clean rapids to get there.

Beers for anyone who hauls it up to the trail above the Inner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

I am holding the contents of the boat hostage..... bhahahahaha


----------

